# Astoria Gloria Steam tip



## joe.barista (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi folks,

I'm currently working on a restored 2 group Astoria Gloria SAE. For the most part, this machine is fit for work and fairly satisfactory, the steam tip, however, is less than pleasing. The standard supplied steamtip is 5-hole, this, combined with the Gloria's mega steam power, makes creating dense, glossy microfoam more challenging than it needs to be!

Does anyone know of any other steamtips applicable to this machine? Maybe the La Marzocco slow-flow tip?

Any help would be great!

Cheers.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Depending on the thread type /size you could try tip's from other machines.


----------

